

Show HN: Matt's DOM Utils—a modular HTML DOM library with wide browser support - mkmcdonald
http://www.fortybelow.ca/projects/JavaScript/Utils/

======
mkmcdonald
Please feel free to comment on the project or the Web site.

I'll try to field every response.

